# Health Risk Assessment - HCC coding & billing



## Brigid (Sep 23, 2011)

Please explain how a provider bills for appointments in which he/she documents chronic conditions. Can this/should this be done at the same time as the annual wellness visit? What, if any, additional code, other than the specific ICD-9 code, can be used to identify that the provider is capturing the chronic illness/condition?

Thanks.


----------

